# التحكم فى المحرك الخطوى stepper motor



## hanysabra (11 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام 
لقد قمت بفتح هذا الموضوع لتقديم الدوائر اللازمة للتحكم فى المحرك الخطوى والتى حصلت عليها من البحث الطويل فى الانترنت الان اقدمها لكم على طبق من ذهب لتعم الفائدة 

انتظروا الدائرة الاولى قريبا جدا 

اخيكم هانى صبره


----------



## ali_aldeen (11 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وان شاء الله مزيد من التقدم


----------



## MOHAMMED SS (11 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وان شاء الله مزيد من التقدم


----------



## ahmedgomahh (29 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وان شاء الله مزيد من التقدم


----------



## tendaha (7 ديسمبر 2006)

الله .........

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 

والله انا مبسوط منك ....

لو تدري كم وكم فكرت وبنيت لاتمكن من االبداية ....
ولكن الله لم يشأ الى الان .....

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## حسن محمد حسن دملخي (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا جزيلا*

مشكور عالافادة الرائعه واتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق....................حسن دملخي..فلسطين:73:


----------



## gemy002004 (4 أبريل 2007)

لك كل الشكر انك لم تبخل عنا بمجهودك ووقتك
وتأكد ان الله لا يضيع اجر من أحسن عملا


----------



## محمود فرج احمد (28 أبريل 2007)

عندي دوائر التحكم في موتور الخطوي بجميع انواع الدوائر التحكم


----------



## hassann (1 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا اخ هاني ولكن اين الدارات التي وعدت بها وفق الله بما فيه خيرا للمسمين والاسلام


----------



## MDREAM (2 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك

بس انا مش شايف شي


----------



## hassann (14 مايو 2007)

hanysabra قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام
> لقد قمت بفتح هذا الموضوع لتقديم الدوائر اللازمة للتحكم فى المحرك الخطوى والتى حصلت عليها من البحث الطويل فى الانترنت الان اقدمها لكم على طبق من ذهب لتعم الفائدة
> 
> انتظروا الدائرة الاولى قريبا جدا
> ...


اخي هاني وفقك الله اين تلك الدارات فانا قمت بتصنيع نموزج فارزة ولم يبقى الا الدارت التحكم اسعفني ارجوك:81:


----------



## amr_said53 (12 يونيو 2007)

We Will Wait For You Thanks


----------



## amr_said53 (12 يونيو 2007)

*Stepper Mottor Control Connections*

I SEND THIS LINK IT MAY HELP/http://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~ih/doc/stepper/control2/connect.html:81:


----------



## amr_said53 (12 يونيو 2007)

*Stepper Motors,types,control.......etc.*

Also There Are Some Files May Give Some Information:14:


----------



## hanysabra (19 يونيو 2007)

*اخوانى الكرام اسف جدا على التاخير*

اليكم هذا الموقع الرائع الذى يوجد به العديد من الدوائر التى تتحكم فى هذا النوع من المحركات 

http://www.pminmo.com/

ولا ارجوا منكم سوى دعوة لى فى ظهر الغيب علها تنفعنى يوم لا ينفع فيه مال ولا بنون 

اخيكم هانى صبره


----------



## وليد الحديدي (19 يونيو 2007)

أخي الحبيب هاني جزاك الله عنا الفردوس الأعلى و حرم جسدك على النار ، في الحقيقة أنا بحاجة إلى هذه الدوائر لأنني مقبل على بناء ماكنة أخرى و أنوي صناعة الدرايفرات بنفسي ، سأدعو لك بظهر الغيب و سأطلب من إخوتي في فريق النهضة الدعاء لك كذلك .


----------



## مروان96 (24 يونيو 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## يحيى يحيى (8 أبريل 2008)

اخي العزيز 
جزاكم الله كل خير ارجو امدادي بدائرة تحكم باربعة مواتير او ثلاثة مواتير خطوية 
مواصفات الموتور 
موتور طابعة ابسون Em-400
080504a اربعة طرف 
جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير لاني انوي تصنيع ماكينة اربعة محاور فارجو المساعدة


----------



## ياسر عبد اللطيف (8 أبريل 2008)

الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## التواتي (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرا أخي عمر سعيد


----------



## طهيري (23 سبتمبر 2008)

نحن ننتظر يعطيك العافية


----------



## شريف عادل (14 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ارجو من سيادتكم الافادة بالاماكن التى تباع بها steper moter داخل مصر وشكرا


----------



## سلام هاشم (16 نوفمبر 2008)

تحياتي لك اخي العزيز


----------



## عالم التقني (24 يناير 2010)

اخي انت قمت بكتابة الموضوع ولكن اين وعودك

ارجوك اذا يوجد لديك دائرة الاكترونية لتحكم في cnc بثلاث محاور ان تضعها باسرع وقت


----------



## احمد السيد محمد (7 فبراير 2010)

يا ريت بعد اذنكم كتب عن التحكم فى سرعة المحرك الخطوى


----------



## ahmedzizo (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*لك كل الشكر انك لم تبخل عنا بمجهودك ووقتك
وتأكد ان الله لا يضيع اجر من أحسن عملا*​


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وفقكم الله جميعاً


----------

